# xwinonline.com - Lastschriften durch die Afendis AG



## Reducal (2 Dezember 2008)

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...xwin-online-datenmissbrauch-9.html#post259805

Lastschrift für 49,95 € durch die Münchener Afendis AG. Ich befürchte, da werden sich demnächst einige Betroffene hier wieder finden.


----------



## candyboy (12 November 2009)

*AW: xwinonline.com - Lastschriften durch die Afendis AG*

Hallo, richtig, bei meiner Tochter buchen Sie jeden Monat 89,95€ ab,
Afendis AG Millionenjagd.de. Was soll ich tun?

Mfg
Sven:cry:


----------



## Antiscammer (12 November 2009)

*AW: xwinonline.com - Lastschriften durch die Afendis AG*

Kommt drauf an, wo und wie der angebliche "Vertrag" geschlossen wurde.

Telefonisch "bestellt"?
Dann lies mal:
Telefonisch abgeschlossene Verträge - Antispam Wiki
Lastschrift - Antispam Wiki


----------



## bernhard (13 November 2009)

*AW: xwinonline.com - Lastschriften durch die Afendis AG*



candyboy schrieb:


> Millionenjagd.de


Die Adresse sieht falsch aus, 

http://millionen-jagd.de/index.php?getAction=goto:47

könnte passen. 

Unberechtigte Abbuchungen sollte man von der Bank zurückholen lassen.


----------



## Reducal (13 November 2009)

*AW: xwinonline.com - Lastschriften durch die Afendis AG*



bernhard schrieb:


> Die Adresse sieht falsch aus


Das wundert mich nicht, denn die Afendis macht Lastschriften im Auftrag für Dritte und derzeit nahezu ausschließlich für "Telefon"-akquirierte Forderungen (wenn überhaupt). Die Forderungssteller (zumeist mit Callcenteranbindung) haben lediglich einen Domain und verweisen darauf, so auch die Afendis im Buchungstext der Lastschrift. Dass diese Domain oft gar nichts mit dem eigentlichen Produkt zu tun hat, weiß man i. d. R. nicht - nicht mal die Afendis.


----------



## Captain Picard (13 November 2009)

*AW: xwinonline.com - Lastschriften durch die Afendis AG*



Reducal schrieb:


> Dass diese Domain oft gar nichts mit dem eigentlichen Produkt zu tun hat, weiß man i. d. R. nicht - nicht mal die Afendis.


Was heißt "nicht mal"? Will man es überhaupt wissen?  

[ir] Ein Markenzeichen äußerster  Seriosität [/ir]


----------



## Reducal (13 November 2009)

*AW: xwinonline.com - Lastschriften durch die Afendis AG*

...eben, das weiß nicht einmal der _[äußerst seriöse]_ Zahlungsmittelanbieter.


----------



## harry_boon (19 Januar 2010)

*AW: xwinonline.com - Lastschriften durch die Afendis AG*

öhm, und was hat jetzt xwin mit den Millionen Jägern zu tun??


----------



## nidonido (2 Februar 2010)

*Service-Line bzw. Abbuchungen von Afendis AG...*

hallo,
Vor einigen Wochen habe ich einen Anruf bekommen,man wollte meine Bankverbindungen haben,da ich ein KOSTENLOSES Gewinnspiel schon online  gekündigt habe... Man wolle die Kündigung abschließen und wolle checken ,ob die Bankverbindungen stimmen,"die sie haben",meinte die... 
Nachdem ich meine Bankverbindungen gegeben habe,sagte die Frau,dass die Kündigung erst in 3 Monaten erfolgt und dafür monatlich 55 euro abgebucht werden müssen (mit Geld zurück-Garantie,falls ich innerhalb der 3 Monaten nix gewinne)..ich wollte mich beklagen,aber man hat leider aufgelegt...
seitdem bekomme ich viele Anrufe,ich habe 2 bis 3 mal geantwortet und die sagten immer das gleiche...als ich die Bankverbindungen nicht geben wollte waren die jedes Mal aufgeregt und sauer(dann habe ich immer aufgelegt),seitdem antworte ich unterdrückte Anrufe oder diejenige mit Vorwahl 0211 -wie der erste Anruf- nie ...
Ich habe vor 2 wochen einen großen Brief bekommen,drin steht das Magazin "WIN" und eine "Teilnahmebestätigung",man hat mir offensichtlich ein E-Mail Postfach bei Service Line erstellet ...
Heute hat man die ersten 55 euro abgezogen !!:wall::wall:.. Die firma "Afendis AG" steckt dahinter....
hat irgendjemand erfahrungen mit "service-line" oder "Afendis AG"? was soll ich den tun? natürlich werde ich diese blöde Zahlung als erste stornieren...ich brauche Ihre Hilfe und vor allem Ratschläge..
PS: während ich diesen Beitrag schreibe,habe ich einen anderen Anruf mit Vorwahl 0211 bekommen!!:wall::wall::wall: 
JETZT REICHT ES MIR LANGSAM !!!


----------



## Antiscammer (2 Februar 2010)

*AW: xwinonline.com - Lastschriften durch die Afendis AG*

Lies mal:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...bwohl-ich-nichts-bestellt-habe-was-jetzt.html
Abwehr von Cold Calls - Antispam Wiki


----------



## nidonido (2 Februar 2010)

*AW: xwinonline.com - Lastschriften durch die Afendis AG*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Lies mal:
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...bwohl-ich-nichts-bestellt-habe-was-jetzt.html
> Abwehr von Cold Calls - Antispam Wiki


danke schön!
noch was: man hat mir behauptet,dass wir eine Aufnahme(am Tel.) machen sollen,um die "Kündigung" abzuschließen...ich habe es tatsächlich gemacht ! 
is diese Aufnahme eine Bestätigung,dass sie das Deld doch haben können? 
anders ausgedrückt: wenn ich die zahlung storniere,kann diese Firma die Aufnahme als Beweis "berechtigter" Zahlungen benutzen? danke nochmal!


----------



## Antiscammer (2 Februar 2010)

*AW: xwinonline.com - Lastschriften durch die Afendis AG*



nidonido schrieb:


> is diese Aufnahme eine Bestätigung,dass sie das Deld doch haben können?



Das behaupten die zwar immer, aber das glauben die in Wirklichkeit selbst nicht. Tatsächlich haben die sich auch in solchen Fällen noch nie getraut, einen dieser albernen Mitschnitte einem deutschen Richter zur Glaubhaftmachung vorzulegen.

Mir liegen eine ganze Reihe solcher Mitschnitte als mp3-Dateien vor. Die beweisen allesamt überhaupt gar nichts, außer, dass der Fuchs möglicherweise die Gans gestohlen hat. Kann man knicken.


----------



## Reducal (3 Februar 2010)

*AW: Service-Line bzw. Abbuchungen von Afendis AG...*



nidonido schrieb:


> Heute hat man die ersten 55 euro abgezogen !! Die firma "Afendis AG" steckt dahinter....


Richtig! Aber Afendis macht "nur" die Lastschrift von deinem Konto und gibt bei Lastschriftrückbuchung die Forderung womöglich an ein Inkasso weiter, wenn das mit dem ursprünglichen Auftraggeber so vereinbart ist.


nidonido schrieb:


> hat irgendjemand erfahrungen mit "service-line" oder "Afendis AG"? was soll ich den tun?


Also was du tun sollst/kannst, dürfen wir dir offen nicht sagen, sonst mault womöglich wieder einer rum! Aber generell lässt sich schon seit Jahren der Trend beobachten, dass die Afendis anscheinend gern auf zurück gegebenen Lastschriften sitzen bleibt, da sie daran ja nahezu nichts verliert! Wenn dann Inkassoschreiben einer Münchener Sozietät (A_W_T) beim "Schuldner" eingehen sollten, dann ließen die sich trefflich von anderen Betroffenen stets erfolgreich ignorieren. Bislang wurde hier nicht bekannt, dass auch nur ansatzweise in irgend einer Form gerichtliche Hilfe zur Beitreibung solcher Ausstände bemüht worden wäre.


----------



## Antiscammer (3 Februar 2010)

*AW: xwinonline.com - Lastschriften durch die Afendis AG*

Mal nur so nebenbei:

Herr G., der Geschäftsführer der afendis, steht bei der Domain www .xwinonline.com als Admin-C und Tech-Admin im whois.
Die Domain läuft direkt auf dem Netzwerk von Primekom.

Besitzer der Domain ist die Plabonte GmbH, Opladener Strasse 37, in 40589 Düsseldorf.

Mithin sind die Angaben im Impressum der Webseite (die übliche Rattenlochanschrift in Birmingham) wenig glaubhaft, wenn zu allem Überfluss auch noch die afendis die Abbuchungen tätigt.


----------



## Anonymus Connectus (3 Februar 2010)

*AW: xwinonline.com - Lastschriften durch die Afendis AG*

...xwinonline und Plabonte sind Schnee von gestern - das sind Webleichen! Die Afendis macht natürlich mehr als nur Lastschriften, da gibt es ganze Pakete zu buchen. xwinonline war nur ein Domaindummy für die verunsicherten Kontoinhaber, denen die Domain ja im Buchungstext der Lastschrift dargestellt wurde. Genau so läuft das jetzt aber auch noch! Callcenter outen ihre telefonischen Aktivitäten mit einer Domain zu ihrem Projekt, das nie übers Internet angewendet wurde.

Was die Primekom betrifft, so google man nur mal nach dem alten Fairdialer. Schnell lässt sich erkennen, dass die beiden Münchener Unternehmen sehr eng miteinander verbunden sind, was aber auch kein Geheimnis sein dürfte.


----------



## harry_boon (8 Februar 2010)

*AW: Service-Line bzw. Abbuchungen von Afendis AG...*



nidonido schrieb:


> Ich habe vor 2 wochen einen großen Brief bekommen,drin steht das Magazin "WIN" und eine "Teilnahmebestätigung",man hat mir offensichtlich ein E-Mail Postfach bei Service Line erstellet ...
> Heute hat man die ersten 55 euro abgezogen !!.



Wenn du keinen Vertrag geschlossen hast und auch keine telefonische  Einzugsermächtigung, dann kann niemand was abbuchen. Falls das trotzdem passiert, dann wende dich an die Afendis und lass dir doch einfach einen Mitschnitt vom Telefonat geben. Das wird in der Regel aufgezeichnet. 

Wenn du einer Abbuchung zugestimmt hast, dann steht in den AGB der Service Line doch groß und breit drin, dass man innerhalb von 4 Wochen kündigen kann. 

Und wenn du keine anrufe mehr haben willst, dann sage der Afendis, die sollen dich bzw. deine Kontoverbindung auf eine Sperrliste setzten. An Personen mit einem Konto auf Sperrliste haben die Callcenter nämlich kein Interesse, also rufen sie dich auch nicht mehr an. 

Alles nicht so schwierig....

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 15:31:18 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 15:23:14 ----------




Reducal schrieb:


> Das wundert mich nicht, denn die Afendis macht Lastschriften im Auftrag für Dritte und derzeit nahezu ausschließlich für "Telefon"-akquirierte Forderungen (wenn überhaupt). Die Forderungssteller (zumeist mit Callcenteranbindung) haben lediglich einen Domain und verweisen darauf, so auch die Afendis im Buchungstext der Lastschrift. Dass diese Domain oft gar nichts mit dem eigentlichen Produkt zu tun hat, weiß man i. d. R. nicht - nicht mal die Afendis.



Wenn ich mir diesen ganzen Beitrag mal auf der Zunge zergehen lasse, kommen mir hier zwei Ideen: Woher weisst du so genau wie die ihre Sachen machen? Hast du da mal gearbeitet oder kennst jemand aus dem Laden und irgendwelche Internas?


----------



## Antiscammer (8 Februar 2010)

*AW: Service-Line bzw. Abbuchungen von Afendis AG...*



harry_boon schrieb:


> Wenn du keinen Vertrag geschlossen hast und auch keine telefonische  Einzugsermächtigung, dann kann niemand was abbuchen. Falls das trotzdem passiert, dann wende dich an die Afendis und lass dir doch einfach einen Mitschnitt vom Telefonat geben. Das wird in der Regel aufgezeichnet.



Diese albernen Kontrollanrufe beweisen in aller Regel gar nichts.



harry_boon schrieb:


> Wenn du einer Abbuchung zugestimmt hast, dann steht in den AGB der Service Line doch groß und breit drin, dass man innerhalb von 4 Wochen kündigen kann.



Wo soll man denn "kündigen"? In der 69 Great Hampton Street? :scherzkeks:



harry_boon schrieb:


> Und wenn du keine anrufe mehr haben willst, dann sage der Afendis, die sollen dich bzw. deine Kontoverbindung auf eine Sperrliste setzten. An Personen mit einem Konto auf Sperrliste haben die Callcenter nämlich kein Interesse, also rufen sie dich auch nicht mehr an.



Es wäre doch nur logisch, die afendis auch ohne Benachrichtigung bei einer Rückbelastung abgebuchter Beträge annehmen würde, dass eine weitere Geschäftsbeziehung wohl sicherlich nicht erwünscht ist. Bei einer Rückbelastung gehören die Daten sofort auf die Sperrliste.

Und nicht noch nach Krefeld, Neu-Isenburg oder sonst wohin weitergegeben.



harry_boon schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir diesen ganzen Beitrag mal auf der Zunge zergehen lasse, kommen mir hier zwei Ideen: Woher weisst du so genau wie die ihre Sachen machen? Hast du da mal gearbeitet oder kennst jemand aus dem Laden und irgendwelche Internas?



Solche Details sind an vielen Stellen bekannt. Hier auch. Verbraucherschützer haben ihre Ohren überall. Es reicht schon, wenn man über Jahre hinweg die "Aktivitäten" solcher Betriebe verfolgt.


----------



## harry_boon (15 Februar 2010)

*AW: Service-Line bzw. Abbuchungen von Afendis AG...*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Diese albernen Kontrollanrufe beweisen in aller Regel gar nichts.



Oh ich denke schon, dass eine Aufnahme vom Endkunden der "Ja" dazu sagt für eine telefonisch erteilte Lastschrift Beweiskraft hat. Mir ist zumindest nichts gegenteiliges bekannt.  



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Wo soll man denn "kündigen"? In der 69 Great Hampton Street? :scherzkeks:



Nein, sondern per Fax, wie auf der Webseite angegeben. Also, ich will niemand in Schutz nehmen, aber ich hab mir die Webseite mal angesehen und lerne auch gerne dazu,es steht da ganz oben...

Widerrufrecht:
Sie können Ihre Vertragserklärung innerhalb von einem Monat (§355/Abs.2) ohne Angabe von Gründen in Textform (eingeschriebener Brief, Fax) widerrufen. Die Frist beginnt nach Erhalt dieser Belehrung in Textform, jedoch nicht vor Vertragsschluss und auch nicht vor Erfüllung unserer Informationspflichten gemäß §312c Abs. 2 BGB in Verbindung mit §1 Abs. 1, 2 und 4 BGB-InfoV. Zur Wahrung der Widerruffrist genügt die rechtzeitige Absendung des eingeschriebenen Widerrufs. Der Widerruf ist zu richten an:

Service Line - Kundenservice
Hernalser Hauptstraße 50/1
1170 Wien - ÖSTERREICH
Fax +49 (0)1805/333037



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Es wäre doch nur logisch, die afendis auch ohne Benachrichtigung bei einer Rückbelastung abgebuchter Beträge annehmen würde, dass eine weitere Geschäftsbeziehung wohl sicherlich nicht erwünscht ist. Bei einer Rückbelastung gehören die Daten sofort auf die Sperrliste.



Na du bist lustig  Wie soll denn ein Rechenzentrum hellsehen, dass der Kunde keine Lust mehr hat, mitzuspielen? Vor allem, wenn er vorher einen Vertrag eingegangen ist. Da könnte ja jeder kommen, sich bei einem Jamba, Napster oder was auch immer Abo-Dienst was bestellen und dann darauf hoffen, dass der Payment-Anbieter schon merken wird, "dass eine weitere Geschäftsbeziehung wohl sicherlich nicht erwünscht ist", nur weil der Lastschrift wiedersprochen wurde. Was man bestellt hat, muss man halt auch wieder kündigen, so ist das nun mal. 



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Solche Details sind an vielen Stellen bekannt. Hier auch. Verbraucherschützer haben ihre Ohren überall. Es reicht schon, wenn man über Jahre hinweg die "Aktivitäten" solcher Betriebe verfolgt.



Mag sein, aber das war jetzt nicht wirklich eine Antwort auf meine Frage aber egal...

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 14:43:37 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 14:38:04 ----------




Antiscammer schrieb:


> Solche Details sind an vielen Stellen bekannt. Hier auch. Verbraucherschützer haben ihre Ohren überall. Es reicht schon, wenn man über Jahre hinweg die "Aktivitäten" solcher Betriebe verfolgt.



Nachtrag: Nur mal ne höfliche Frage: Warum kann Reducal meine Frage nach dem Wissen über die Internas einer solchen Firma nicht selbst beantworten? Lass ihn doch auch zu Wort kommen...


----------



## Reducal (15 Februar 2010)

*AW: Service-Line bzw. Abbuchungen von Afendis AG...*



harry_boon schrieb:


> ....kann Reducal meine Frage nach dem Wissen über die Internas einer solchen Firma nicht selbst beantworten?


Er kann! Aber nur, wenn er will. In dieser dezidierten Sache empfehle ich dir, deine Fragen beispielsweise an folgende Adresse von 2008 zu richten:  





> Senator Consulting Ltd.
> Room 1707, 17/F., Hartcour House
> 39 GloucesterToad, Wanchai
> Hong Kong


----------



## Antiscammer (15 Februar 2010)

*AW: Service-Line bzw. Abbuchungen von Afendis AG...*



harry_boon schrieb:


> Oh ich denke schon, dass eine Aufnahme vom Endkunden der "Ja" dazu sagt für eine telefonisch erteilte Lastschrift Beweiskraft hat. Mir ist zumindest nichts gegenteiliges bekannt.



Ein Angebot gemäß § 145 BGB kann nur wirksam abgegeben werden, wenn beide Vertragsparteien hinreichend bestimmbar sind.

Eine britische Rattenloch-Limited, die ihr "Registered Office" an der 69 Great-Hampton Street in Birmingham hat, deren Geschäftssitz aber unbekannt ist, ist nicht hinreichend als Vertragspartei bestimmbar.

Die Angabe eines "Kundencenters" an der Hernalser Hauptstr. in Wien ersetzt nicht die Angabe des Geschäftssitzes.

Ein "Ja" im Sinne der Abgabe eines gültigen Angebots nach § 145 BGB kann nur gegenüber einer identifizierten Vertragspartei, nicht jedoch gegenüber einem Phantom wirksam abgegeben werden.
Ansonsten kommt ein Vertrag mit niemandem zustande - egal, wie viele 100-mal da "Ja, Amen und Hallelujah" gesagt wurde.

Das gilt m.W. auch im Freistaat Bayern.




harry_boon schrieb:


> Widerrufrecht:
> Sie können Ihre Vertragserklärung innerhalb von einem Monat (§355/Abs.2) ohne Angabe von Gründen in Textform (eingeschriebener Brief, Fax) widerrufen.
> 
> Service Line - Kundenservice
> ...



Die Widerrufsbelehrung auf der Webseite reicht nicht. Sondern eine Widerrufsbelehrung muss in Textform und perpetuierend zugestellt werden. In der Nachweispflicht hierzu ist der Anbieter.

Die Widerrufsbelehrung muss die ladungsfähige Anschrift des Geschäftssitzes des Unternehmens enthalten. § 312c i.V.m. BGB-InfoV.



harry_boon schrieb:


> Na du bist lustig  Wie soll denn ein Rechenzentrum hellsehen, dass der Kunde keine Lust mehr hat, mitzuspielen?



Wenn der Kunde die Lastschrift zurückbucht, dann sollte dies eine mehr als eindeutige Willenserklärung sein, bei dem Sch.....spiel nicht mitmachen zu wollen bzw. es niemals bestellt zu haben.



harry_boon schrieb:


> Vor allem, wenn er vorher einen Vertrag eingegangen ist.



Was für einen Vertrag? - Siehe oben.

Keine schlüssige Anbieteridentifikation - kein Vertrag. Basta.

Sollen die doch mal klagen! :scherzkeks: - In dem Fall empfehle ich Beantragung der Klageabweisung wegen § 253 ZPO (nicht ordnungsgemäße Benennung der klagenden Prozesspartei). Und schon ist Feierabend, bevor überhaupt der Anspruch in der Sache geprüft werden muss.



harry_boon schrieb:


> ...dass der Payment-Anbieter schon merken wird, "dass eine weitere Geschäftsbeziehung wohl sicherlich nicht erwünscht ist", ...



Der geschätzte Payment-Anbieter bzw. sein hochgeschätzter "Factoring-Kunde" soll doch erst einmal nachweisen, dass überhaupt ein wirksamer Vertrag und damit eine Geschäftsbeziehung existiert. Und er soll doch mal darauf hinwirken, dass sich sein geschätzter Factoring-Partner mal eindeutig gegenüber den Endkunden identifiziert.

Nun, denn.
Noch nicht in einem einzigen Fall ist bekannt geworden, dass die Gewinnbimmelanbieter jemals einen ihrer blödsinnigen Kontrollanrufe einem deutschen Richter präsentiert haben. Die wissen auch genau, warum.


----------



## wahlhesse (15 Februar 2010)

*AW: xwinonline.com - Lastschriften durch die Afendis AG*

Davon abgesehen, wer durch Cold Call am Telefon mit einem Gewinnspiel überrumpelt wurde, hat oftmals nicht mal einen PC mit Internetzugang zur Hand. Auch hat er nichts schriftliches bis zur Mahnung durch das Inkassobüro.

Das Inkassobüro kann sich ausschließlich durch Nichtwissen von der Nichtigkeit eines Vertragsabschlusses rausreden, sonst durch nichts! Und eine wie auch immer erlangte Tonaufzeichnung ist absolut nichts wert, da nicht rechtssicher.

Da ich in meinem Bekanntenkreis mehrere Opfer habe, welche alt und gutmütig waren, bin ich da etwas sensibilisiert.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Reducal (15 Februar 2010)

*AW: xwinonline.com - Lastschriften durch die Afendis AG*



wahlhesse schrieb:


> ....eine wie auch immer erlangte Tonaufzeichnung ist absolut nichts wert, da nicht rechtssicher.


...das sehe ich genau so, zumal die Manipulationsmöglichkeiten solcher Strings hinreichend bekannt sein dürfte. So lange es keine gerichtsverwertbare Hashwertkontrolle des ursprünglichen Anrufes mit der Aufzeichnung gibt/geben kann, kann die Authentizität des gespeicherten Files durchaus stets angezweifelt werden.


----------



## webwatcher (15 Februar 2010)

*AW: Service-Line bzw. Abbuchungen von Afendis AG...*



harry_boon schrieb:


> Service Line - Kundenservice
> Hernalser Hauptstraße 50/1
> 1170 Wien - ÖSTERREICH
> Fax +49 (0)1805/333037



Interessant. Ein östereichische Adresse aber eine deutsche 0180er Nummer.
Werden solche Nummern  neuerdings auch nach Ö weitergeleitet oder gibt es noch ein deutsches Baumhaus als Office? 

Unter der österreichischen Adresse findet sich nichts,  was als Servicecenter bekannt wäre 
http://maps.google.de/maps?hl=de&tab=wl&q=wien Hernalser Hauptstraße 50/1

Es wird viel im WWW über diese Adresse gerätselt 
http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=wien+"Hernalser+Hauptstraße+50/1"&btnG=Suche&meta=&aq=f&oq=

auch interessant
Profiplay? - Seite 8 - klamm-Forum

und dieses Impresssum 
[noparse]http://www.jackpot77.ch/index.php?task=impressum[/noparse]


> Jackpot77 - Kundenservice
> Hernalser Hauptstraße 50/1
> 1170 Wien - Österreich
> Email: [email protected]
> ...


oder hier 
[noparse]http://vorteilsgemeinschaften-platin.com/agb.html[//noparse]


> Der Widerruf ist zu richten an:
> Vorteilsgemeinschaften Platin Hernalser Hauptstraße 50/1 A-1170 Wien



Alles ein bißchen sehr verschwommen



Könnten Sie  freundlicherweise ihre Nebelwerfer  mal ausschalten und nachvollziehbare Adressen nennen?


----------

